# Wheel Brush Recommendations Please



## richardw (Dec 23, 2005)

After the good advice I received from the members of the forum about my new car, I purchased the necessary items for detailing.

However last weekend was a washout, literally and I only managed an hour rain free so washed the car down with Megs Gold Class Shampoo and dried with Water Magnet. I was amazed how much dirt there was on a one week old car.

The main problem was the wheels. They are a nice, but fussy design, see link below:
http://www.bmw.co.uk/AUC/vehicle_images/resized2/RL54GBZ_01_CVI_140905_20.jpg

I had purchased a Halfords Alloy Wheel Brush late on Friday night as I had no other options:

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...logId=10151&productId=196259&categoryId=31485

However not only did the brush jam in the narrow areas, with the resultant loss of bristles, but I was not happy with its efficacy overall.

Can anyone recommend a small brush that will fit into what is about a half inch gap in places?

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

you could try the megs one from cleanandshiny 
http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9111

its quite flexible and the brush squashes down in between spokes .


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> you could try the megs one from cleanandshiny
> http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9111


They are awesome & I wouldnt be without one in my collection. You can really get deep in to the rim back with it


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

For those wheels I'd use a combination of three brushes - the Meg's spoke brush, the Meg's wheel face brush, and a regular boars hair brush, which if you can't fine anywhere else can be picked up from your local BMW dealer - part number 91 20 0 000 020.

Ben


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all,

I use the one you can see in the link: -

http://www.safety-kleen.co.uk/main....guage=EN&Prod=600_615_613&Content=product.asp

Mine is a 614 model which is not listed but can be purchased from the supplier, you can check the link for one closest to you they cost about £8 and I can't see past them particularly with my sons' wheels which are multispoke.

Bryan

PS it's also almost indistructable I know cause my sone has run over with his car and it's as new


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

I have one each of these I never use....Don't suit my wheels. Might be better for yours

If you want to trade for something drop me a PM.


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

I've got both of those brushes too. The OXO one has never been used, but the AG one gets a lot of use on really dirty wheels and also ones that are trashed anyway.

Ben


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

The AG one is the same as mine but mine has a hose fitting on it and I find it's great the best brush I've ever used.........the problem with other brushes like the other in the picture is that they have a "wound" core which can cause problems and even scratch wheels and most brushes are like this.

Bryan


----------



## Jay Herts (Dec 26, 2005)

With wheels like that use a paint brush to apply the wheel clener its the sure non scratch way of a little scrubbing action .
As for the smaller gap if your pushed you could try a pipe cleaner type brush with care .
If yiu have a pressure washer spray a good apc on first and you will get most or not all off.

Those wheels dont look half as fussy as the 330 style or the M3 wheels they realy are a pain in the bum its allmost worth charging extra for them .

Good Luck


----------



## AdyUK (Dec 14, 2005)

They aren't half as bad as the old wheels i used to have. 17 spoke TSW Pace, absolute nightmare, took so long!!!!!!


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hay Ady they're much the same as on my son's Clio V6  

Bryan


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

> Hay Ady they're much the same as on my son's Clio V6


And my R32.
Who makes that brush with the blue bristles on the end Mattieuk?


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

From te colour Daffy it looks like it could be a Megs brush complete with what looks like a metal twisted core............metal and alloys don't go well together  

Bryan


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Daffy32 said:


> And my R32.
> Who makes that brush with the blue bristles on the end Mattieuk?


OXO iirc, got it from [email protected] Bll123 is right it has twisted core, but like the Megs brush it is protected from the wheel by a coating of plastic.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

be carefull with the megs one, as the end can fail and wear through, leaving exposed metal, which can damage your alloys, there still good though, just worth checking them to see if the end is ok


----------



## AdyUK (Dec 14, 2005)

The one I bought from halfords was almost identical to the megs one but it snapped last weekend. Had no problems with the nib though.

Matt, I might have this one off ya if its not too rough


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

AdyUK said:


> Matt, I might have this one off ya if its not too rough
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> As new used once......yer cheeky *****


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

i have been using the megs one mentioned and got an autoglym one as well. work well though i find the megs one hits off the brakes a lot. thinking of a megs wheel face brush and maybe trye brush as well


----------



## richardw (Dec 23, 2005)

I don't think any of those suggested will actually fit into the gaps where the spokes meet the outer rim. I think this is actually less than 1/2 wide at this point!

Would a toothrush work or is it too aggressive for alloys?

Richard


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

richardw said:


> Would a toothrush work or is it too aggressive for alloys?
> 
> Richard


Well lets put it this way I'd rather brush my teeth with a toothbrush than a wheel brush

Normal or soft bristle toothbrushes should be fine just time consuming.


----------



## Sjdickso (Nov 8, 2005)

I have just bought a megs one, will let you know how i get on with it.


----------



## richardw (Dec 23, 2005)

vindaloo said:


> Well lets put it this way I'd rather brush my teeth with a toothbrush than a wheel brush


Fair point!

Richard


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Years ago I bought a 3 in 1 brush from my bmw dealer. You could screw on one of the 3 different brushes provided. One of the three that it came with was very similar to the megs ultra safe but half the size - it fit's those double spoke bmw alloys a treat.

Sorry, don't know the part number or if they even still sell them but might be worth you investigating. It was pretty pricey though - 20 quid or so if I remember right, but I suppose you do get 3 brushes with it.


----------



## richardw (Dec 23, 2005)

R30 said:


> Years ago I bought a 3 in 1 brush from my bmw dealer. You could screw on one of the 3 different brushes provided. One of the three that it came with was very similar to the megs ultra safe but half the size - it fit's those double spoke bmw alloys a treat.
> 
> Sorry, don't know the part number or if they even still sell them but might be worth you investigating. It was pretty pricey though - 20 quid or so if I remember right, but I suppose you do get 3 brushes with it.


Thanks - further investigation reqired methinks.

Richard


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

More recently I found some paint brushes in B&Q which have plastic brush guards on, they're round tipped and come in 3 or 4 sizes. I think they're meant for skirting boards and such like but they make perfect wheel brushes as the all plastic edges won't scratch your wheel. 

I bought 2 the last time I was there. Not so good for the inner edge of those double spokes but great for the detail on the face and in and around the wheel bolts etc.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeh I agree with R30, not one brush does it all I think at last count I had about five for the wheels, a couple for interior jobs and a few stiff brushes for the rubber seals around the car. 

I use some halfords ones, some paintbrushes, some meguiars ones.


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

well like most ppl i have more than 1 brush for wheels 
i did have the autoglym 1 but threw it into the bucket after the 1st time i used it
i found it far to hard and scratched the wheels and even some wheel trims 

for my own KAHN`s i use a wash mitt that is kept for only my wheels 
i like to treat my wheels like i treat my paint work on the car
i use to have 18in chrome VAULTS and they prob got more sealent and wax that the paint work lol


----------

